# Ouch increase



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

Just had my renewal Up an extra £210 lol :lol: for being 8 years ncb  Rac are the cheapest atm. Anyone with them ?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I was with RAC last year and had no issues. Try Aviva as they are giving 2 months free insurance atm. My renewal was up as well last year i think they do it to chance it.


----------



## jason2_uk (Apr 8, 2010)

Just got my new car, downgraded a bit, going from a Typr R, group 17, to a 1.9CDTI Astra, group 12, and my insurance company are not dropping my premium at all.. what a joke! Will just wait till august to get another years no claims, and I'll be off...


----------

